

Bug Labs - Open Source Hardware: A very awesome moddable handheld - Readmore
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/01/first-pics-of-bug-labs-open-source-hardware/

======
corentin
I like the idea but it's hard to make something that is generic enough to be
useful, easy to use and not too expensive: you can't both provide a complete
framework and promote quick prototyping of innovative devices (by definition,
a framework is constraining).

At the moment, it looks like a few expensive blocks that, once assembled,
don't do more than some high-end phones.

Microcontroller programming is not necessarily complicated; there are easy to
use tools that let you focus on the application (Arduino boards and IDEs,
MikroElektronika boards and IDEs, PICbasic/Propeller modules, PSoC Express,
etc.)

------
far33d
For some reason I imagined these things would be way bigger! It's even cooler
than I thought.

